# Trim question



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey people!
I got my trim back yesterday and wasn't very happy. Am I expecting too much? The plating looked great but I noticed on the hood scoop three minor pits. Is it normal for this or am I expecting too much? My idea was that they'd come back looking straight from the factory. Pretty much pristine. Has anyone had their stuff redone and how did it look?

Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My friend with the '65 had to get the front bumper done twice. Came out good the second time. His stainless came out great, but the vinyl top trim had one small flaw that's still there, though less noticeable. Lately, it seems that every good and service I've purchased has been of shoddy quality: customer service, parts, etc. It seems like the standard that used to be "standard" is no longer attainable. I usually end up doing it all myself, much as you have on your '67. I don't chrome plate stuff, though!! If it's shoddy, and you paid good money to have the work done, take it back. Explain what is wrong with it. Be precise. Point out the dents, waves, scratches, and dull spots. restoration work is held to a higher standard than regular service work. Give the outfit a chance to make it right. It they don't or won't, file a complaint with the Better Business Bureau, etc. Lastly, Linda, you've come too far and have worked WAY too hard to "settle" on inferior parts for yur GTO. Go get 'em! Just my 2 cents............
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Jeff,
It just seems that I run into a lot of the "good ole boy" network. Sorry, but it still exists. If I complain, I'm considered a "b*&^ch", If I don't, I feel taken advantage of. It's not what I expected. 
Thanks
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, the "good old boy" mentality is, unfortunately, prevalent in the automotive industry. I could go on and on. It sucks, but it is reality. That said, shoddy workmanship sucks too. If you tell the technician who's doing the work that the quality is unacceptable, it is taken as a personal insult ONLY if the technician KNOWS that you're right. If the work was in reality good, and you were "just a b###", he wouldn't have gotten defensive and hostile, now would he. I always start out really nice, give all the time needed, and never pressure or rush ANYONE. Then, after I am thouroughly screwed over, I get tough, and by tough I mean I have everything that's wrong or sub standard documented and substantiated. Also, it helps that I am a GUY and technical, and I can be "persuasive" if I have to be. Most contractors will make it right if you treat them with respect, tell them why you're unhappy, and point out the problem. It may be less headach to ship parts to more professsional people and circumvent the discriminatory treatment. Or, have yur husband take the parts in. They don't HAVE do know that the parts belong to a GURL with a FASTER CAR than they drive!!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you're gunna be a biatch, be a good one and get the trim you want!


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, I called the guy yesterday and told him that I was unhappy with all of it. In my opinion, there should be no pitting what so ever. This may seem petty, but the hood scoop has three pits on the front and a "ring out" which at first I didn't see and was shown it by my body guy. Now I see it all the time. There were pits on the door buttons and I know they're pot metal but the pits shouldn't show when put in the door handles. The plating is superior as far as the bumpers go, but when the guy sent them to be chromed after the repairs, there was copper showing through where the license plate goes in every groove. That is unacceptable. He's already had that one redone and will be meeting me on Monday. I wasn't a biatch, just upfront. Sometimes a woman has to show vulneraability, a trait I don't like to use but it comes in handy. Now, if that doesn't work, then the raging biatch comes out and you don't wanna mess with me then. I can be worse than a man.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

We believe you, Linda. We believe you......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

*j/k!*



blondie67 said:


> I can be worse than a man.


Wear something with some cleavage, he'll be putty in your hands.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> Well, I called the guy yesterday and told him that I was unhappy with all of it. In my opinion, there should be no pitting what so ever. This may seem petty, but the hood scoop has three pits on the front and a "ring out" which at first I didn't see and was shown it by my body guy. Now I see it all the time. There were pits on the door buttons and I know they're pot metal but the pits shouldn't show when put in the door handles. The plating is superior as far as the bumpers go, but when the guy sent them to be chromed after the repairs, there was copper showing through where the license plate goes in every groove. That is unacceptable. He's already had that one redone and will be meeting me on Monday. I wasn't a biatch, just upfront. Sometimes a woman has to show vulneraability, a trait I don't like to use but it comes in handy. Now, if that doesn't work, then the raging biatch comes out and you don't wanna mess with me then. I can be worse than a man.



Two stories about female colleagues of mine in the public accounting industry:
-- The first story concerns my partner "A," who was the first female partner admitted to my prior firm. When I asked "A" how she made partner in a male-dominated industry, her response was simple: "I can be a bitch if I have to be one." (And boy was she right!)
-- The second story concerns my female partner "B", a well-respected partner in my current firm. She tells the story about being in the airport and having to pay extra fees for a checked bag over 50 lbs. She simply batted her eyes at the clerk, stated that her husband would blame her for the extra charge, and voila, the fee was waived. (A little charm doesn't hurt.)

Anyway, you're paying good money to restore your car and you have put in many hours of hard work obtaining and restoring an American classic. Nothing but the best for you. Remember -- it's the squeaky wheel that get's the grease. 

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

I looked at all the trim over the weekend and was appalled. There were cracks, pits, ring outs, and paint from my previous paint job still on the trim. I immediately put a hold on my credit card and emailed and called the company. He never met with me today and still has my front bumper. Never called me back.What is it with my luck lately? Now what should I do? Anybody have any ideas? I don't really want to put it back on the car but it's ready for chrome. The paint job looks fabulous. I should have pics soon.

blondienevergetsabreak67


----------



## Old Indian (Jul 4, 2007)

Linda,
I feel your pain. There must be something the owner of the shop wants. It might be keeping his reputation, it might be money, or it might be just to stay out of small claims court. If you can find what he wants, it might get you what you need. Don't worry about some dollard thinking poorly of you. As Fonzie said to Richie, "You can only get so much respect with a Howdy Doody face. At some point you have to have kicked someone's butt." Go get 'em. Your Goat deserves the best. Looking sweet, BTW.
Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The Parts Place Inc dot com also refinishes the trim pieces. They did all my beltline and vinyl trim pieces and did a great job.
Good Luck Linda! Keep us informed.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Old Indian. It's terrible that you have to fight for every square inch of chrome on this thing.....after you get it settled, Rukee needs to refer his "friend" with the burn windshield to this guy...they deserve each other!! Did you get the dash??
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jeff,
Thanks for the tip on the dash. It never showed up on my search for it says 65-67. Of course they're not the same....I'm just waiting for pics. It turns out the guy has tons of parts and may have an antenna and all the ac parts I need. I bought a used antenna off of ebay, but it's for a 66 I believe. It has forked ends and has a cable with base. Not sure about the base if it's GTO or not. If anyone needs one, I'd be glad to pm a pic. 

Yesterday I called the plating company in Seattle that I was going to originally take my trim to. It turned out he had a driver up here so I took it as a sign and had him pick it up. They'll take pics and document everything for me. I guess they have had to redo trim from this guy before so they know what to look for. I've called the guy that did my trim but he never called me back or met with me. I guess I'll call him when I get an estimate on how much it'll be to redo the trim. My car is buffed and ready to go! I just need this dash soon. 

Linda


----------

